# Review: Canon EF-S 55-250 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 24, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14585"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14585">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>From The-Digital-Picture

</strong>Bryan over at The-Digital-Picture has completed his review of the surprisingly good Canon EF-S 55-250 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM.</p>
<p><strong>Says Bryan

</strong><em>“After using this lens a healthy amount including on a couple of short-duration trips in addition to locally, I have to admit that keeping this lens in my kit has been a consideration for me. The results it delivers are quite good. The 55-250 IS STM is a very good option for those times when traveling light is very highly desirable including trail running, hiking, traveling, etc.”</em></p>
<p>You can read the rest of the <a href="http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EF-S-55-250mm-f-4-5.6-IS-STM-Lens.aspx" target="_blank">review here</a>.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1001311-USA/canon_8546b002_ef_s_55_250mm_f_4_5_6_is.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Canon EF-S 55-250 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM at B&H Photo </a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<p><strong> </strong></p>
```


----------



## barracuda (Oct 24, 2013)

M4X said:


> I don't know what he considers "running" - but i do alot of trail running and i don't carry anything but my camelbak and maybe some energy bars with me ;D



I do quite a bit of trail running too. While I wouldn't bring along a DSLR during a race, I'll often stuff a smaller Rebel + 18-200mm or 24mm IS into a Camelbak MULE during training runs (I hand carry my water). I just got the SL1, so looking forward to the reduced size. For longer training runs (3+ hours), I'll bring along the Powershot S100 or G15 instead.

Back on topic... the 55-250mm wouldn't work for me since I'd miss the wider FOV, and I certainly wouldn't want to carry a second lens.


----------



## Ruined (Oct 27, 2013)

I can attest this lens is KILLER. 

Reminder of why its good to keep an APS-C camera around


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 27, 2013)

It's amazing, but the underrated APS-C enables nice combinations of body and lens that full frame can not overcome. Just think of 70D + 55-250mm STM, weighs about 1 kg and costs about $ 1500. To compete with this, full frame offers 5D mark lll + 100-400mm L, which weighs more than 2 kg and costs about $ 5000. : Yes, full frame allows high ISO, although the 100-400L has only reasonable sharpness. I love the cost benefit of APS-C.


----------



## Ruined (Oct 27, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> It's amazing, but the underrated APS-C enables nice combinations of body and lens that full frame can not overcome. Just think of 70D + 55-250mm STM, weighs about 1 kg and costs about $ 1500. To compete with this, full frame offers 5D mark lll + 100-400mm L, which weighs more than 2 kg and costs about $ 5000. : Yes, full frame allows high ISO, although the 100-400L has only reasonable sharpness. I love the cost benefit of all APS-C.



And unlike if you had a mirrorless, you can have a 5DMKIII + 70D and use the FF lenses, hotshoe flashes, etc on both with no adapters! 

I think that is one nice combo, 5DMKIII + 70D. (or 7D2 if that turns out awesome as I hope).


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 27, 2013)

Ruined said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > It's amazing, but the underrated APS-C enables nice combinations of body and lens that full frame can not overcome. Just think of 70D + 55-250mm STM, weighs about 1 kg and costs about $ 1500. To compete with this, full frame offers 5D mark lll + 100-400mm L, which weighs more than 2 kg and costs about $ 5000. : Yes, full frame allows high ISO, although the 100-400L has only reasonable sharpness. I love the cost benefit of all APS-C.
> ...


Now, imagine a mirrorless full frame with a 100-400mm... ??? Could weigh "only" 1.9 kg and cost only $ 4500. :-\ I'm not excited about mirrorless full frame. Please Canon, give me a new APS-C killer also ISO6400.


----------



## valkerie (Oct 28, 2013)

I couldn't wait for the review so I just purchased it for the wife .. I tried it on my 70d for a couple of shots and I liked it .. I know she will also like it ... I then sold the 55-250 mkll which I purchased wright after I got the wife a SL1 ........ just then they announced the 55-250 STM ........


----------

